# [HOWTO] Counter Strike, Steam, Winex

## theturtle123

une nouvelle qui réjouira tous les gamers : winex supporte maintenant Steam, la plateforme de lancement des jeux multijoueurs édités par Valve (Counter-Strike, Day of Defeat, Ricochet (hahaha),...)

C'est assez facile de faire fonctionner tout ça, mais bon, un petit how-to ne fait pas de mal :

Il faut:

cvs

cvswinex

l'installeur de steam

une clé pour jouer à cs (chez tous les bons revendeurs pour moins de 20 euros)

1 : emerger cvs

```
emerge cvs
```

 :Wink: 

2 : télécharger, compiler et installer la version cvs de winex (pour avoir les dernieres améliorations et pouvoir faire fonctionner Steam)

un gentil monsieur a fait plein de scripts pour faire tout ça automatiquement :

http://ting.homeunix.org/cvs_wine/GetWineXscripts.html

donc on fait :

```
su

cd /root

wget http://ting.homeunix.org/cvs_wine/GetCVSWineX

chmod +x GetCVSWineX

./GetCVSWineX

```

on suit les instructions du script et, miracle, cvswinex est installé !   :Wink: 

(à un moment le script demande le mot de passe cvs, on laisse le mot de passe par défaut "cvs" qui suffit)

on revient avec un user normal et on configure un peu winex

premier lancement :

```
cvswinex
```

crée des fichiers de config par défaut dans ~/.cvswinex

le plus important est ~/cvswinex/config

on l'édite pour changer quelques valeurs pas forcèment pratiques :

```
[Drive C]

"Path" = "/home/theturtle/virtual_disks/winex_c/"

"Type" = "hd"

"Label" = "Dos Drive"

"Filesystem" = "win95"
```

surtout pour le path, qui par défaut, est un peu trop caché à mon goût (<realstory> ho mon home est énorme alors que j'ai rien dedans ? ha ! mon .cvswinex/ fait 30Go </realstory)

rien ne vous empêche, bien sûr de tout laisser par défaut.

3 : installer Steam !

j'ai essayé avec l'installeur minimal (~ 600ko) qui télécharge les jeux ensuite, mais comme la fenêtre ne se raffraichissait pas, je ne savais pas si tout fonctionnait ou si c'était planté...

je me suis donc rabattu sur le téléchargement de l'archive Steam/CS complète téléchargeable par exemple à : http://games.softpedia.com/public/cat/1/1-5.shtml

il suffit de faire :

```
cvswinex SteamInstall_CS.exe
```

,de suivre les instructions et d'installer où vous voulez sur le disque C défini dans la config de winex.

le jeu est maintenant installé   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

pour qu'il s'execute correctement et trouve bien tous ses fichiers, il faut se placer dans le répertoire d'installation du jeu pour le lancer...

je fais un petit script tout bête que je place dans ~/bin/

```
#! /bin/sh

CURRENT_DIR=`pwd`

cd /home/theturtle/virtual_disks/winex_c/Valve/Steam

cvswinex STEAM.exe

cd $CURRENT_DIR

```

et voilà, après avoir créé un compte et vous être loggé, vous pouvez jouer !   :Wink: 

je joue en 1024x768 (un peu trop de frames perdues en 1280) sans ralentissements...

c'est le bonheur   :Wink: 

tout fonctionne très bien, le seul bug que j'ai remarqué sont les petites icones en forme de croix pour fermer les fenêtres qui n'apparaissent pas et qui sont remplacés par un carré vide...

pas vraiment important !

ha oui, l'azerty et le qwerty sont inversés donc si vous configurez la touche "a" dans la conf de counter strike, elle correspondra à la touche "q" en jeu.

Steam était la dernière raison pour laquelle je bootais sous win de temps à autres... ce temps est révolu  

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: Last edited by theturtle123 on Thu Aug 19, 2004 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour le guide.

Perso je ne joue plus que aux jeux adaptés pour linux (histoire que les éditeurs qui le font continuent  :Wink: )

----------

## theturtle123

de rien   :Wink: 

je joue à tous les autres jeux portés sous linux (ut2004, nwn...)

mais bon counter strike j'y peux rien, je suis accro depuis trop d'années  :Rolling Eyes: 

on ne se refait plus malheureusement

et je me suis dis que souvent, c'est ce qui rebutait les "windowsiens" à passer sous linux, donc maintenant plus d'excuses ! il y a un how to ! (les autres jeux s'installant à peu près de la même manière sauf qu'il faut config le lecteur de cd dans winex)

en éspèrant que ce how to serve à quelques uns...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yuk159

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> en éspèrant que ce how to serve à quelques uns...  

 

Très certainement  :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

Ok ca à l'air simple mais j'ai déjà vu des how-to assez compliqués et reboutants. 

Disons que si je veux jouer au tout dernier Command & Conquer je pense que je vais passer qq heures de config   :Sad: 

----------

## theturtle123

bah normalement tu suis la même procédure en changeant juste le nom des executables   :Wink: 

"a priori"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MagicTom

Ah, quel bonheur, moi qui justement le languissait de ces douces heures d'attente devant un "Updating Steam platform", voilà que j'ai la joie de pouvoir accomplir ce rituel familier même sous Linux !  :Smile: 

Par contre, dans les préférences, est-ce que je dois cocher la case "Run Steam when Windows starts" ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, pour rappel, WineX est un logiciel commercial, la version CVS peut parfois ne pas fonctionner, donc les fans de stabilité pourront se tourner vers www.transgaming.com (5 US$ ou 5 ¤ par mois pendant 3 mois minimum).

Les méchants garçons qui n'aiment pas dépenser leurs sous regarderont dans net-p2p...  :Twisted Evil: 

Merci pour ce how-to !

----------

## theturtle123

 *MagicTom wrote:*   

> Ah, quel bonheur, moi qui justement le languissait de ces douces heures d'attente devant un "Updating Steam platform", voilà que j'ai la joie de pouvoir accomplir ce rituel familier même sous Linux ! 
> 
> 

 

de même  :Wink: 

j'étais tellement heureux quand j'ai réussi que j'ai écris le how to dans la foulée

(oui je sais il me faut peu de choses...  :Twisted Evil:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, dans les préférences, est-ce que je dois cocher la case "Run Steam when Windows starts" ? 
> 
> 

 

heuuu pour rappel tu ne boot pas de win vraiment quand tu lances winex... donc que tu coches ou pas ne change rien je pense... 

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, pour rappel, WineX est un logiciel commercial, la version CVS peut parfois ne pas fonctionner, donc les fans de stabilité pourront se tourner vers www.transgaming.com (5 US$ ou 5 ¤ par mois pendant 3 mois minimum).

 

je ne suis pas d'accord : winex n'est pas vraiment commercial. Il est open source. Quand tu payes sur le site, cela t'autorise à voter pour le support de jeu, uploader des screenshots, poster sur le forum, avoir de l'aide... l'argent concerne donc ce qu'il y a autour du logiciel winex... et pas les sources elles même. c'est comme quand tu payes une redhat dans une boite, tu payes la doc, les cds, la hotline ! pas la redhat elle même.

ok la version cvs peut ne pas être stable mais à l'url que j'ai donnée, il y a des scripts pour récupérer la dernières  version stable, des plus anciennes... donc  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Les méchants garçons qui n'aiment pas dépenser leurs sous regarderont dans net-p2p... 
> 
> 

 

je ne vois pas l'utilité puisque les sources sont disponibles en téléchargement et d'autres personnes se chargent des packages pour les autres distributions (rpm, deb)

si tu veux passer 3 jours à télécharger un truc que tu peux avoir légalement... libre à toi !  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci pour ce how-to !

 

de rien ! 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yuk159

 *MagicTom wrote:*   

> Les méchants garçons qui n'aiment pas dépenser leurs sous regarderont dans net-p2p... 

 

Hors de propos sur ce forum   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MagicTom

WineX n'est pas entièrement commercial, mais quelques extraits du site:

 *Quote:*   

> The live CVS Tree for TransGaming's WineX (minus copy protection related code and texture compression, for now) is available through TransGaming's community website TransGaming.org.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Please also note that Point2Play is not available through CVS.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Pre-built packages of WineX contain components licensed from third parties, and may not be redistributed in whole for any reason.
> 
> Software components that include portions Copyright TransGaming Technologies Inc. are covered by the Aladdin Free Public License, (AFPL) the terms of which are listed below. In particular, redistribution of the following components in any form is allowed only under the terms specified by the AFPL:
> 
>     * dlls/ddraw (libddraw.so)
> ...

 

C'est basé sur Wine mais avec pas mal de modifications et des ajouts qui font que ce n'est pas sous licence GPL et que certaines parties du prog ne peuvent pas être distribuées sous forme de code source, seulement sous formes de binaires dans les paquetages vendus sur le site. Donc l'abonnement c'est pour le support (forum, e-mail etc.) mais aussi pour ce qui n'est pas dispo dans le CVS.

Cela dit, ça marche très bien avec le CVS. Alors autant l'utiliser  :Wink: 

----------

## MagicTom

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *MagicTom wrote:*   Les méchants garçons qui n'aiment pas dépenser leurs sous regarderont dans net-p2p...  
> 
> Hors de propos sur ce forum  

 

Euh, exact. La prochaine fois j'essayerai de réfléchir avant de dire des c***eries... Désolé  :Sad: 

----------

## BaGGoo

juste une question bête, il ne faut pas installer Half life avant?

----------

## Leander256

 *BaGGoo wrote:*   

> juste une question bête, il ne faut pas installer Half life avant?

 

Et non c'est le piège! Lors du premier lancement de counterstrike, steam de m**** va aller télécharger tous les fichiers sur le net, même si tu as un half-life déjà installé.

Sinon j'ai une question au sujet de l'installation de winex par le script proposé: Peut-on avoir la liste complète des fichiers installés sur le système? Histoire de pouvoir faire une désinstallation propre le cas échéant  :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

Non, il ne faut pas installer Half Life avec l'archive que j'ai proposée (~350Mo)

Si tu as déjà un Half Life d'installé, ça ne sert pas à grand chose, Steam réinstallant tout obligatoirement... pour ces commodité d'intégration à la plateforme je pense 

tu peux donc supprimer ton vieux Half Life  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Et non c'est le piège! Lors du premier lancement de counterstrike, steam de m**** va aller télécharger tous les fichiers sur le net, même si tu as un half-life déjà installé. 

 

avec cette archive là, au premier démarrage, Steam ne fait que des mises à jours de la plateforme et de CS.

Pour la desinstallation, *il me semble* que c'est assez simple, tout est installé dans /usr/lib/cvswinex sauf le binaire dans /usr/bin/cvswinex

----------

## equi-NoX

merci beaucoup  :Very Happy: 

perso j'ai un problème au lancement de cvswinex:

```
equi@ender equi $ cvswinex

open ttydev: Permission denied

passed master doesn't match slave name

equi@ender equi $
```

vous avez une idée là dessus?  :Confused: 

----------

## theturtle123

de rien

essaye

```
cvswinex --managed STEAM.exe
```

ça règle apparement quelques fois le problème avec wine...

mais bon c'est vraiment pas sûr

----------

## equi-NoX

même erreur  :Sad: 

----------

## theturtle123

bizarre mon ami google ne me dit rien pour ce genre d'erreur...

il ne te manquerait pas un module dans le kernel genre tty device ?

(je dis ça sans conviction aucune...)

----------

## geforce

J'ai installe CS de la meme maniere, sauf que je n'arrive qu'a avoir 50 FPS en 1024x768, pourtant, ma carte me donne souvent du 100 FPS dans Cs ( Du moins dans Windows ).  Y a t il un fichier de configuration que j'aurais oublie ?

----------

## fafounet

eh wine reste quand meme de l'émulation. C'est possible que ca soit normal

----------

## theturtle123

geforce c'est malheureusement normal je pense...

j'ai du baissé d'un cran ma résolution par rapport à win pour pouvoir jouer

ça reste de l'émulation hein !

d'autant que la version cvs gratuite de winex ne possède pas toutes les fonctionnalités de la version payante (il manque quelques dlls optimisées je pense)

donc passe en 800x600 (hu)

enfin moi du moment que j'ai 30fps ça me suffit   :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

euh un rappel de bio quand meme : ca sert a rien d´avoir 12 millions de fps car l´oeil humain ne fait pas la difference. La tele c´est 24 fps et c´est deja pas mal.

----------

## yabdeo

Moi je propose d'utiliser le bon vieux principe de la rémanence rétinienne. Normalement 15 images/s ça suffit pour donner l'illusion du mouvement. Et hop, on peut ressortir les vieilles cartes SiS et Matrox graphiques du placard pour jouer à UT2k4!

----------

## theturtle123

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> euh un rappel de bio quand meme : ca sert a rien d´avoir 12 millions de fps car l´oeil humain ne fait pas la difference. La tele c´est 24 fps et c´est deja pas mal.

 

ouep mais la définition de la télé est moins bonne et on la regarde de plus loin...

je pense que pour jouer à un jeu rapide sans avoir envie de cat pizza > /dev/moquette, 30 fps c'est la bonne valeur. Cela permet d'être sûr de jouer à 24fps en cas de petit ralentissement du à une excitation intempestive d'un autre processus ou autre... en plus il me semble que le cinéma, les dvds, les divx, c'est du 30fps car sinon lors de scrollings rapides, la rémanence rétinienne donne une impression de flou désagréable. c'est la même chose dans les jeux rapides comme counter strike   :Wink:   (théorie sans doute érronée, incomplète mais en gros c'est ça   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## dyurne

juste une question bête qui n'a (presque) pas sa place ici :

Pourquoi il n'y a pas d'ebuild de la version cvs de winex ?

il y a juste un ebuild pour la version qui demande une souscription :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Please download the appropriate WineX archive (winex3_3.3.2-1.i386.tgz)
> 
>  * from http://www.transgaming.com/ (requires a Transgaming subscription)
> 
>  * Then put the file in /usr/portage/distfiles

 

----------

## MagicTom

Extrait de /usr/portage/app-emulation/winex/winex-3000.ebuild :

 *Quote:*   

> This package was removed from portage tree due to the request from Transgaming.

 

Pareil dans winex-cvs.

En gros, chez Transgaming ils disent que le CVS n'est pas destiné à donner accès à une version gratuite de WineX pour pouvoir jouer sans payer, mais pour inciter les développeurs extérieurs à leur projet à les aider en testant et débuggant leur code.

----------

## theturtle123

il me semble que winex fournit une partie des sources en accès libre à partir du cvs à condition que l'accès se fasse de manière "manuelle" et que des builds de winex ne soient pas inclus dans des distributions

le ebuild pour winex a, il me semble existé, mais transgaming a demandé à gentoo de le retirer... sinon en gros ils ne vendraient plus de build déjà faits à des gens pas capables d'accèder au cvs.

bon ok, le script que j'utilise revient au même, mais transgaming ne fait la chasse qu'aux distributions et pas aux sites persos...

----------

## Ti momo

super le how to, j'ai fait le transgaming pour ma part qui eest malheuresement payant (vive google) CS marche nickel

----------

## piecq

pour ma part, lors d un essai d installation, lors de la phase 2 de "cvs checkout" plus rien ne veus apparement ce telecharger... pourtant le proxy est normalement bien configurer vu que le premier fichier a été téléchargé!  :Smile:  une idée? :p

----------

## shmal

Même problème au même endroit...

EOF from server, retry number 9...

--------- Error log - file /root/temp/cvswinex/ErrorLog : ---------

Unknown host cvs.transgaming.org.

Error in CVS checkout

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and

run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: GetCVSWineX)

----------

## piecq

J ai réesayer, sa ne marche toujour pas!  :Smile:  quelqu un dans la salle pour aider please? :pLast edited by piecq on Tue Aug 17, 2004 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theturtle123

```
 ping cvs.transgaming.org

PING cvs.transgaming.org (216.126.84.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- cvs.transgaming.org ping statistics ---

19 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 18007ms

```

apparement le cvs de  transgaming à cette adresse est down...

je verrai ce soir si je peux en trouver un autre si j'ai le temps ;o)

sinon au pire j'essayerai d'uploader un checkout du cvs d'il y a quelques temps sur un site perso... 

 *Quote:*   

> super le how to, j'ai fait le transgaming pour ma part qui eest malheuresement payant (vive google) CS marche nickel

 

merci  :Wink: 

la version payante te permet de voter pour les jeux et d'avoir du support il me semble ! et certaines parties bénéficient d'optimisation dont ne dispose pas la branche gratuite donc tu n'as pas payé pour rien   :Wink: 

----------

## dabear

```
fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_KEYBOARD_DetectLayout Your keyboard layout was not found!

Using closest match instead (French keyboard layout) for scancode mapping.

Please define your layout in windows/x11drv/keyboard.c and submit them

to us for inclusion into future Wine releases.

See the Wine User Guide, chapter "Keyboard" for more information.

err:task:GetThreadQueue16 Breaking 16 bit for tid 2

err:task:GetThreadQueue16 Breaking 16 bit for tid 2

fixme:shdocvw:VOBJ_SetAdvise (0x403addac)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBPSI_InitNew (0x403addd4)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_SetObjectRects (0x403addb8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_DoVerb (0x403addb4)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_DoVerb stub for OLEIVERB_INPLACEACTIVATE

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_GetWindow (0x403addb8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_SetClientSite (0x403addb4)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBCPC_FindConnectionPoint (0x403addc8)->({34a715a0-6587-11d0-924a-0020afc7ac4d}, (nil)): semi-stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBCP_QueryInterface Returning an invalid interface to satisfy something!

fixme:shdocvw:WBCP_Advise (0x403adde4)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_MenuBar (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_AddressBar (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_StatusBar (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_ToolBar (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_RegisterAsBrowser (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_RegisterAsDropTarget (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_Silent (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_Visible (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_SetObjectRects (0x403addb8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_Height (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_Width (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_get_Document (0x403adda8)->(...): stub

err:module:PE_fixup_imports Module (file) MSVCR70.dll (which is needed by C:\Program Files\Steam\CSERHelper.dll) not found

err:win32:PE_LoadLibraryExA can't load C:\Program Files\Steam\CSERHelper.dll

err:module:MODULE_LoadLibraryExA Loading of native DLL C:\Program Files\Steam\CSERHelper.dll failed, check this file ! (GetLastError 14)

err:module:PE_fixup_imports Module (file) MSVCR70.dll (which is needed by C:\Program Files\Steam\CSERHelper.dll) not found

err:win32:PE_LoadLibraryExA can't load C:\Program Files\Steam\CSERHelper.dll

err:module:MODULE_LoadLibraryExA Loading of native DLL C:\Program Files\Steam\CSERHelper.dll failed, check this file ! (GetLastError 14)

fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_KEYBOARD_DetectLayout Your keyboard layout was not found!

Using closest match instead (French keyboard layout) for scancode mapping.

Please define your layout in windows/x11drv/keyboard.c and submit them

to us for inclusion into future Wine releases.

See the Wine User Guide, chapter "Keyboard" for more information.

fixme:xrender:X11DRV_XRender_Finalize Free cached glyphsets

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_InPlaceDeactivate (0x403addb8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_UIDeactivate (0x403addb8)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBCP_Unadvise (0x403adde4)->(1)

fixme:shdocvw:WBCP_Unadvise (0x403adde4)->(0)

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_Close (0x403addb4)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_SetClientSite (0x403addb4)->(...): stub

err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

Shutting down. . .

30err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...

err:seh:start_debugger Couldn't start debugger ("programs/winedbg/winedbg -- --auto 1 4") (2)

Read the Wine Developers Guide on how to set up winedbg or another debugger
```

Si qqun comprend moi je comprend pas  :Sad: 

L'erreur que me marque Steam est :

```
Steam.exe (main exception):Win32

StructuredException at 433A3780 : Attempt to read 

from virtual address 390 without appropriate access

 rights.
```

Voila j'y comprend vraiment rien du tout la  :Sad: 

----------

## theturtle123

heu apparement il n'arrive pas à trouver correctement le layout de ton clavier  dans la première erreur...

tu l'as bien mis dans rc.conf ?

sinon je vois pas trop...

je n'ai pas mis de variable spéciale concernant ça...

étrange   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dabear

Au nivo du clavier normalement c bon

```
KEYMAP="fr"
```

Sinon je comprend pas :/

----------

## theturtle123

regarde dans ton XF86Config ou xorg.conf si tu as bien le XkbLayout comme ça :

```
Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

```

d'après l'erreur, winex n'arrive pas à déterminer ton layout de clavier sous X donc rien à voir avec le rc.conf, autant pour moi   :Wink: 

----------

## dabear

```
    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

```

Voila ce ke j'ai.

----------

## theturtle123

oui donc c'est pas ça...

(tiens je viens de m'apercevoir que mon Rules était encore en xfree au passage... merci ;o)

mais ça doit pas être ça qui fait planter a priori... il passe en french quand même c'est juste un warning sans importance je pense

j'avais pas lu l'erreur jusqu'au bout...

apparement il manque des dlls !

tu ne peux pas essayer de localiser les dlls ailleurs ?

ou de les récupérer chez quelqu'un avec un windows ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> err:module:PE_fixup_imports Module (file) MSVCR70.dll (which is needed by C:\Program Files\Steam\CSERHelper.dll) not found
> 
> err:win32:PE_LoadLibraryExA can't load C:\Program Files\Steam\CSERHelper.dll
> ...

 

cherche la dll en gras et essaye de la mettre dans le path windows de winex...

bon courage !

----------

## dabear

les dll sont souvent trouvable sur le net nan ???

jvai m'y mettre pour voir !

----------

## dabear

je l'ai trouver je l'ai installer l'erreur n'y est plus par contre sa marche tjs pas

m'est avis ke le probleme du clavier subsiste et il aime pas  :Sad: 

```
fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_KEYBOARD_DetectLayout Your keyboard layout was not found!

Using closest match instead (French keyboard layout) for scancode mapping.

Please define your layout in windows/x11drv/keyboard.c and submit them

to us for inclusion into future Wine releases.

See the Wine User Guide, chapter "Keyboard" for more information.

err:task:GetThreadQueue16 Breaking 16 bit for tid 2

err:task:GetThreadQueue16 Breaking 16 bit for tid 2

_stat on file c:\steam\Resource\TrackerScheme.res which appeared to exist failed!!!

err:shdocvw:SHDOCVW_TryLoadMozillaControl Can't load the Mozilla ActiveX controlfixme:shdocvw:VOBJ_SetAdvise (0x4039d84c)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBPSI_InitNew (0x4039d874)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_SetObjectRects (0x4039d858)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_DoVerb (0x4039d854)->(fffffffb, ...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_DoVerb stub for OLEIVERB_INPLACEACTIVATE

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_GetWindow (0x4039d858)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_SetClientSite (0x4039d854)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBCPC_FindConnectionPoint (0x4039d868)->({34a715a0-6587-11d0-924a-0020afc7ac4d}, (nil)): semi-stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBCP_QueryInterface Returning an invalid interface to satisfy something!

fixme:shdocvw:WBCP_Advise (0x4039d888)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_MenuBar (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_AddressBar (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_StatusBar (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_ToolBar (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_RegisterAsBrowser (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_RegisterAsDropTarget (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_Silent (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_Visible (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_SetObjectRects (0x4039d858)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_Height (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_put_Width (0x4039d848)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WB2_get_Document (0x4039d848)->(...): semi stub

err:seh:EXC_RtlRaiseException possibly COM stub exception at 0xdeada206

fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_KEYBOARD_DetectLayout Your keyboard layout was not found!

Using closest match instead (French keyboard layout) for scancode mapping.

Please define your layout in windows/x11drv/keyboard.c and submit them

to us for inclusion into future Wine releases.

See the Wine User Guide, chapter "Keyboard" for more information.

fixme:xrender:X11DRV_XRender_Finalize Free cached glyphsets

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_InPlaceDeactivate (0x4039d858)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOIPO_UIDeactivate (0x4039d858)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBCP_Unadvise (0x4039d888)->(1)

fixme:shdocvw:WBCP_Unadvise (0x4039d888)->(0)

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_Close (0x4039d854)->(...): stub

fixme:shdocvw:WBOOBJ_SetClientSite (0x4039d854)->(...): stub

err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

Shutting down. . .

30err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0

wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...

err:seh:start_debugger Couldn't start debugger ("programs/winedbg/winedbg -- --auto 1 4") (2)

Read the Wine Developers Guide on how to set up winedbg or another debugger

```

----------

## theturtle123

 *Quote:*   

> err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0
> 
> err:msvcrt:MSVCRT_Init TLS free failed! error = 0
> 
> Shutting down. . .
> ...

 

l'erreur m'a plutot l'air d'être ça, le clavier c'est juste un warning je pense !

t'aurais pas une carte nvidia et installé les nouveaux drivers ?

si c'est le cas, tente un 

```
opengl-update xfree
```

et teste le jeu

si ça marche, hum, ça va être lent... 

si ça marche pas remet opengl-update ati/nvidia et heu... joue à tuxracer ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dabear

kel carte graphique a tu ??

et si c une nvidia quel driver utilise tu ??

----------

## theturtle123

j'ai testé sur mon portable :

GeForce FX5600 Go avec drivers 5336

mais suite à une refonte de mes partitions, j'ai reinstallé mon système donc je n'ai pas encore testé winex/cs avec les 6111... le problème que j'avais avec les tls concernait looking glass, ça n'a peut être rien à voir mais sait-on jamais

j'essaye de tester ça le plus vite possible 

et sur mon client :

ATI Radeon 9700 pas_pro 

et sur les deux ça marche !

t'as essayé de faire ce que je t'ai dis avec le opengl-update juste pour tester ?

----------

## DuF

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> apparement il manque des dlls !
> 
> tu ne peux pas essayer de localiser les dlls ailleurs ?
> 
> ou de les récupérer chez quelqu'un avec un windows ?
> ...

 

Attention, pour pouvoir utiliser des DLLs propre au système Microsoft Windows il faut posséder une licence windows, le reste pouvant être assimilé à du piratage, donc amha il faut faire attention aux conseils que vous donnez.

----------

## theturtle123

humpf exact Duf mais je n'ai pas ce problème chez moi...

je me suis donc dis que son install du fake windows de winex devait être plus ou moins incomplète...

à vérifier !

désolé en tout cas pour ce conseil peu judicieux   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dabear

La dll etant en libre dispo sur le net et comme la plupart des dll son dispo jme suis pas poser la question de savoir si oui ou non j'avais le droit de la prendre.

Sinon turtle j'ai juste lancer ./GetCVSWineX y avait besoin d'autre script ou juste celui la ???

----------

## theturtle123

en libre téléchargement ne signifie pas que tu aies le droit de le détenir...   :Wink: 

mais bon, passons, le mal est fait   :Twisted Evil: 

tu as juste besoin de ce script là

je suis actuellement en train de reinstaller tout ça sur mon portable avec une nvidia pour voir un peu si ça marche toujours... en suivant mon tutoriel à la lettre

tu as quoi comme version de drivers ?

PS pour les deux du dessus, le cvs de winex remarche !

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Meme erreur que Dabear avec une ATI et Xorg   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dabear

les drivers NVIDIA pris sur le site nvidia

6111 et 6106

----------

## theturtle123

je viens de finir ma reinstall et j'ai aussi la même erreur que vous...

les seuls changements que j'ai fais depuis ma reinstall sont :

* passage xfree => xorg

* update des drivers nvidia de 5336 à 6111

mais comme tu as une ati... le problème viendrait peut être de xorg ?

à vérifier, je vais voir si je trouve des trucs là dessus

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Je viens de tester ca marche parfaitemetn avec Starcraft (je sais vieux mais c'est bien :d)

----------

## theturtle123

c'est déjà ça...

mais là c'est un problème de 3d je crois et la 3d dans starcraft...   :Wink: 

faudrait essayer d'autre jeu 3d genre Warcraft III pour voir

----------

## dabear

Je m'en vais tester les drivers 5336

----------

## theturtle123

APPEL :

si quelqu'un a encore un xfree, ça serait sympa de tester et nous dire si ça marche

on pourrait ainsi isoler le problème

merci d'avance

----------

## dabear

je crois ke sur mon noyau de recup je dois avoir xfree je m'en vais de ce pas tester tout sa  :Smile: 

----------

## theturtle123

entre nous, j'éspère que c'est pas ça...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dabear

meme erreur avec xfree  :Sad: 

----------

## theturtle123

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dabear

Sa résoud tjs pas l'affaire.

Jve pas reboot sous win juste pour Steam :/

(au faite meme erreur si je veux lancer half-life (celle de la version 1.5 de cs))

Donc c'est pas lier a Steam.

----------

## theturtle123

ça commence à être un gros problème...

c'est pas xorg

c'est pas steam

c'est pas nvidia (a priori puisque quelqu'un a une ati et le même problème)

donc comme ça d'un coup la version cvs de winex qu'on a ne supporterait plus steam...

hum

bizarre !

----------

## dabear

C'est clair car j'arrivais a le faire tourner avant sous xfree y a meme pas 1 mois. Et depuis que j'ai reinstaller (cause de probleme de son) ben sa marche plus  :Sad: .

La j'ai vraiment la mort car si il faut acheter winex sa va me faire chiez :/

----------

## theturtle123

pareil ya un mois ça marchait avant que je reinstall il y a 15 jours donc ça doit être le build de winex   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## theturtle123

je viens de tester sur mon autre pc qui a la version de Winex avec laquelle j'ai écrite ce how to

Steam se lance bien, tente de s'updater et plante

j'ai d'autres erreurs que celles que j'obtiens avec la nouvelle version

j'ai bien la fenêtre de steam qui s'ouvre (le truc vert, pas CS) 

comme ce pc a maintenant xorg et les derniers pilotes ATI, il semblerait bien que ce soit la version du CVS courante qui soit buggée...

----------

## dabear

c'est pas drole  :Sad: 

pas moyen de trouver une ancienne version du cvs de  winex ??

----------

## theturtle123

dans les scripts que j'ai donné il y a un script pour recup la version stable de winex

au moment ou j'avais écris le how to, steam n'était pas bien supporté

mais peut être que depuis la stable a changé

je vais tester ça

----------

## dabear

HMm je m'y met aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## theturtle123

enième post de la soirée...

je viens de tester le Stable et :

```
--------- Error log - file /root/temp/winex-stable/ErrorLog : ---------

oaidl_p.c:10785: warning: missing braces around initializer

oaidl_p.c:10785: warning: (near initialization for `_ISupportErrorInfoProxyVtbl.header')

oaidl_p.c:10800: warning: missing braces around initializer

oaidl_p.c:10800: warning: (near initialization for `_ISupportErrorInfoStubVtbl.header')

oaidl_p.c:10815: warning: ignoring #pragma code_seg 

oaidl_p.c: In function `ITypeFactory_CreateFromTypeInfo_Proxy':

oaidl_p.c:10883: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:10888: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

oaidl_p.c: In function `ITypeFactory_CreateFromTypeInfo_Stub':

oaidl_p.c:10932: error: assignment of read-only variable `riid'

oaidl_p.c:10940: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:10945: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:10949: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:10978: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

oaidl_p.c: At top level:

oaidl_p.c:11007: warning: missing braces around initializer

oaidl_p.c:11007: warning: (near initialization for `Object_StubDesc.IMPLICIT_HANDLE_INFO')

oaidl_p.c:11028: warning: missing braces around initializer

oaidl_p.c:11028: warning: (near initialization for `_ITypeFactoryProxyVtbl.header')

oaidl_p.c:11043: warning: missing braces around initializer

oaidl_p.c:11043: warning: (near initialization for `_ITypeFactoryStubVtbl.header')

oaidl_p.c:11074: warning: ignoring #pragma data_seg 

oaidl_p.c:11081: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11082: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11083: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11084: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11087: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11088: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11089: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11090: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11093: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11094: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11095: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:11096: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

oaidl_p.c:13406: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13407: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13408: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13409: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13410: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13411: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13412: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13413: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13414: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13415: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

oaidl_p.c:13416: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

make[2]: *** [oaidl_p.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/temp/winex-stable/winex/dlls/oleaut32'

make[1]: *** [oleaut32/liboleaut32.so] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/temp/winex-stable/winex/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

Error in Make

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and

run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: GetStableWineX)

```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

j'arrête là pour ce soir, si quelqu'un d'autre veut tester...

postez les résultats ici !

il faudra réessayer le CVS régulièrement, comptez sur moi !

et ce coup ci, si ça marche,  je garde le commit du CVS, je le mets sur une page web et tout le monde l'aura comme ça !

----------

## dabear

```
--------- Error log - file /root/temp/winex-stable/ErrorLog : ---------

audio.c:361: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_tick_time' on games. So Wine is best for apps, WineX for games.

audio.c:361: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_tick_time_min'

audio.c:361: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_tick_time_max'

audio.c: Dans la fonction « ALSA_WaveInit »:

audio.c:431: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_rate_min'

audio.c:432: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_rate_max'

audio.c:433: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_channels_min'

audio.c:433: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_channels_max'

audio.c:463: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_channels_min'

audio.c:464: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_channels_max'

audio.c:465: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_channels_min'

audio.c:465: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_channels_max'

audio.c: Dans la fonction « wodPlayer_DSPWait »:

audio.c:708: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_period_time'

audio.c: Dans la fonction « wodOpen »:

audio.c:1110: attention : passage de l'argument n°3 de « snd_pcm_hw_params_set_buffer_size_near » transforme un entier en pointeur sans transtypage

audio.c:1111: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_buffer_size'

audio.c:1113: attention : passage de l'argument n°3 de « snd_pcm_hw_params_set_period_size_near » transforme un entier en pointeur sans transtypage

audio.c:1114: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_period_size'

audio.c:1116: attention : passage de l'argument n°3 de « snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate_near » transforme un entier en pointeur sans transtypage

audio.c: Dans la fonction « DSDB_MMAPCopy »:

audio.c:1629: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_channels'

audio.c:1630: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_format'

audio.c:1631: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_period_size'

audio.c:1624: attention : unused variable `state'

audio.c: Dans la fonction « DSDB_CreateMMAP »:

audio.c:1673: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_format'

audio.c:1674: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_buffer_size'

audio.c:1675: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_channels'

audio.c: Dans la fonction « IDsDriverBufferImpl_GetPosition »:

audio.c:1817: error: too few arguments to function `snd_pcm_hw_params_get_period_size'

audio.c: Hors de toute fonction :

audio.c:142: attention : `wodPlayerCmdString' defined but not used

make[2]: *** [audio.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/temp/winex-stable/winex/dlls/winmm/winealsa'

make[1]: *** [winmm/winealsa/libwinealsa.drv.so] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_WINX32_ -D_REENTRANT  -o urlcache.o urlcache.c

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_WINX32_ -D_REENTRANT  -o utility.o utility.c

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_WINX32_ -D_REENTRANT  -o wininet_main.o wininet_main.c

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_WINX32_ -D_REENTRANT  -o netconnection.o netconnection.c

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_WINX32_ -D_REENTRANT  -o cookie.o cookie.c

ld -r  ftp.o http.o internet.o urlcache.o utility.o wininet_main.o netconnection.o cookie.o      -o wininet.tmp.o

strip --strip-unneeded wininet.tmp.o

LD_LIBRARY_PATH="../../unicode:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" ../../tools/winebuild/winebuild -fPIC -L../../dlls -sym wininet.tmp.o -o wininet.spec.c -spec ./wininet.spec

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_WINX32_ -D_REENTRANT  -o wininet.spec.o wininet.spec.c

gcc -shared  -Wl,-Bsymbolic wininet.spec.o  ftp.o http.o internet.o urlcache.o utility.o wininet_main.o netconnection.o cookie.o      -o libwininet.so -L../../dlls  -L../../library -lwine  -lm

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/temp/winex-stable/winex/dlls/wininet'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/temp/winex-stable/winex/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Erreur 2

Error in Make

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and

run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: GetStableWineX)
```

Erreur de sons !!!

Jte jure avec ALSA j'aurais tout vu  :Sad: 

----------

## theturtle123

je pense qu'il faut attendre une nouvelle version du CVS... fonctionnelle 

attendons une semaine ou quinze jours...

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> enième post de la soirée...
> 
> je viens de tester le Stable et :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Meme erreur que toi avec le Stable

----------

## dabear

Tjs pas de nouvelle d'une mise a jour du cvs de winex ??

(si qqun en a qu'il fasse signe)

thx d'avance

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Ca marche toujours pas avec celle d'aujourd'hui

----------

## piecq

theturtle123 a apparement installé le tout en suivant son tutorial a la letre, et sa a marché... :'( donc si probleme de telechargement c est de notre coté c est bien sa?

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *piecq wrote:*   

> theturtle123 a apparement installé le tout en suivant son tutorial a la letre, et sa a marché... :'( donc si probleme de telechargement c est de notre coté c est bien sa?

 

Qaund ?

SI tu remonte un peu Theturtle a retesté avec son tuto et ca a foiré

----------

## dabear

C'est la version de winex sur le cvs ki foire la version donner ne supporte plus steam. le probleme c'est que la version stable de winex est passer de la 3 a la 4 donc je connais pas encore les differences et comme theturtle en connais plus que moi sur le sujet j'attend vivement une reaction sur le sujet !!  :Smile: 

----------

## johnnyICON

Is there an English version of this???

----------

## johnnyICON

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> une nouvelle qui réjouira tous les gamers : winex supporte maintenant Steam, la plateforme de lancement des jeux multijoueurs édités par Valve (Counter-Strike, Day of Defeat, Ricochet (hahaha),...)
> 
> C'est assez facile de faire fonctionner tout ça, mais bon, un petit how-to ne fait pas de mal :
> 
> Il faut:
> ...

 

This part in more particular. Je ne compredez pas, je parlez anglais.

----------

## theturtle123

[pour les .fr]

  je n'ai pas eu le temps de retester les nouvelles versions du cvs et/ou de la stable... j'étais en vacances  :Wink: 

je m'attaque à ça ce soir

piecq : mon tutoriel marchait bien jusqu'à il y a environ un mois, mais malheureusement, les versions de winex sur le cvs ont changé (forcèment, c'est un cvs  :Twisted Evil:  ) et donc steam ne semble plus marcher (nous sommes plusieurs à avoir testé, et nous rencontrons tous des problèmes différents...)

[/pour les .fr]  

johnnyICON : which part don't you understand ? i think that the "code" parts of my tutorial are understable without speaking french... the text around is useless. the only thing you should know is that you have to use the full counter strike installer (~300MB) because the small installer doesn't work properly with winex. As we encounter big problems with current winex cvs build, don't be too sad if it doesn't work, it seems buggy at the moment. feel free to ask more questions if you have some 

 :Wink: 

----------

## DuduleToul

coucou

chez moi le script ne marche pas.

Apres l'avoir lu et une petite verif il semble que l'adresse du cvs qu'il recherche n'existe plus.

J'ai cherche un autre cvs mais n'en trouve pas.

Peut etre a cause du passage WineX--» Cedega ?

J'ai cherche un peu dans la nuit mais la je bloque ...

----------

## theturtle123

il y a environ 3 semaines, cvs.transgaming.com ne marchait pas non plus... (cf posts précédents) et il est revenu après quelques jours... je ne sais pas vraiment à quoi c'est du... sans doute à une défaillance de leurs dns ou serveurs sans doute !

je chercherai davantage ce soir... là je suis au boulot !   :Wink: 

peut être aura-t-on le droit à une version corrigée pour steam...

prions   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geforce

Moi je roule Steam sous cedega (pour moi c'est plus facile, aucune config a faire et mon hardware est supporte... En plus, ils m'ont meme mis une petite icone steam sur mon desktop!)

Mais voici mon probleme:

Je roule sous gnome et Xorg avec une Radeon 9600Pro.

Ma souris est bizzare, je crois qu'elle a "L'acceleration" "enabled".. Je voudrais donc l'enlever parce que je trouve que c'est une vraie nuisance pour jouer a CS...

De plus, je ne peux pas parler (avec mon micro dans une game).  

Je sais pas si quelqu'un aurait une idee ??

Merci!

Phil

----------

## Viiince

j'ai l'impression que le cvs de transgaming ne fonctionne de nouveau plus  :Sad: 

Y'aurait pas un autre cvs où trouver cedega ou winex ?

----------

## Geoffroy

http://frlinux.net/?section=jeux&article=74

Version cvs du 10 septembre de cedega. Pas essayé.

----------

## malty

```

fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_KEYBOARD_DetectLayout Your keyboard layout was not found!

Using closest match instead (French keyboard layout) for scancode mapping.

Please define your layout in windows/x11drv/keyboard.c and submit them

to us for inclusion into future Wine releases.

See the Wine User Guide, chapter "Keyboard" for more information.

fixme:xrender:X11DRV_XRender_Finalize Free cached glyphsets

malty@kailzer c $

```

Voila mon erreur !

----------

## Viiince

Moi j'ai testé la version du 10/09/2004 de cedega, j'ai réussi à installer Painkiller, mais pas à le faire tourner...

----------

## dabear

avec une version récente du cvs (jpeux pas vous dire la date maintenant car je suis a la fac j'arrive a lancer steam. mon prob c k'au moment de lancer cs il me dit gfx.wad pas la. alors que meme sous la version windows de steam y a pas de gfx.wad (c'est con quand meme).) donc voila il ne me reste plus qu'a trouver le moyen de passer par dessus sa et j'aurais résolu tout mes probs donc plus de win a avoir !!!

faite vivre ce thread jusqu'a ce que presque tout le monde (et oui y en a qui n'y arriverons ptetre pas.) reussisse à faire marcher steam sous nux (car steam marche sous nux alors en déduction logique et en prenant des version plus récente des dll directx (9 par exemple) cs:source et half life 2 pourrait marcher sur linux dans un futur proche (tout est relatif dans un futur proche après la commercialisation d'half-life 2 bien sur).

pour info j'ai du dl 2 fichier (1 dll et une librairie .so) disponible sur www.linux-gamers.net chercher a steam y a plein de possibilité tout en anglais par contre.

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Ca y est je vous informe que j'ai réussi :

Ce que j'ai fait :

Cedega 4.0.1

Je copier les font depuis mon windows

j'ai copié une dll (vu sur linux-gamers)

j'ai deconnecté ma session sous windows 

 :Smile: 

Un assez gros probleme quand meme, quand je clique une fois , ca me compte plusieurs fois ( comme si le bouton de la souris reste enfoncé ) ..

Et le micro marche pas :/

----------

## mr_pouit

bizarre, le cvs de transgaming a l'air dans les choux...   :Sad: 

ça vous le fait aussi ou bien c'est ma connexion qui foire ???

[MàJ] arf... c'était ma connexion qui foirait...   :Mr. Green: 

[MàJ2] arf... maintenant je me prends une erreur 'EOF from Server, retry number x'

ça signifie quoi en gros ce EOF (end of file   :Question:  )   :Confused: 

----------

## robinhood

Le serveur transgaming est disponible de manière  :Evil or Very Mad:  TRES  :Evil or Very Mad:  episodique. c'est soit disant du à un problème de serveur. il faut le pinger de temps en temps et sauter sur l'occasion si il fonctionne...

----------

## dabear

j'ai toujours eu de la chance avec le serveur transgaming. Par contre sa marche aussi avec cedega 4.0.1 et pas de prob de click de souris  :Smile: 

----------

## firedemon

Be nice if someone could convert this to english  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *firedemon wrote:*   

> Be nice if someone could convert this to english 

 

i am sure that you will find the same kind of thread on Gamers & Players forums or on Documentations trips and tricks one.

----------

## MsK`

Allay op je suis de bonne humeur je me farci la traduction foireuse  :Smile: 

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> good news for gamers : winex now supports Steam,blabla multiplayers games blabla of Valve (Counter-Strike, Day of Defeat, Ricochet (hahaha),...)
> 
> easy to run, but a little how-to can't create problems ( oui je sais je suis nul en traduc et je m'enfou ils comprendront  ) :
> 
> you need:
> ...

 

Powered by MecBourré Traduction Ltd.

----------

## Macdir

Le problème ne viendrait pas du changement de nom?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il devrait mettre à jour son getCVSwinex...

----------

## Trevoke

Bump.

Probleme au niveau du telechargement. cvs pas bon je crois.

----------

## NiLuJe

Est-ce que ca passerait avec l'ebuild dispo ici (J'ai pas testé):

http://gentoo.zugaina.org/

(Lien choppé ds une news de gentoofr.org ;o) )

----------

## Macdir

C'est chiant j'arrive pas à avoir steam à cause que le server est tjs indispo  :Sad: 

Checking out CVS ... May take a while

EOF from server, retry number 1

EOF from server, retry number 2

----------

## bosozoku

Nous sommes le 4avril 2005 et j'ai la même erreur. Je crois qu'il faut abandonner cette méthode...

----------

## spider312

Overlay Zugania ( http://gentoo.zugaina.org/ ) : 

```
* cedega-cvs - 1.0.0-r1 (Cedega is a distribution of Wine with enhanced DirectX for gaming (cvs-version))
```

----------

## diable666

Bonjour, 

Tiens est-ce que par hasard quelqu'un aurait réussi à compiler winex grâce au GetCVSWinex sur un amd64 ? Ici la compilation ne passe pas ..

----------

## zdra

Ce HOWTO est plus récent:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348107.html

----------

